# Deciding between used powerwashers- Help



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am deciding between these to models (both direct drive)

1. Honda 9.0 HP Gx series (or is it Gc), 3000 psi and 3.0 gpm. Interpump is the brand of the pump, which I do not know anything about. The washer was built by HERO. One year old. $300

2. Honda 11.0 hp, 3300 psi, 3.3 pgm. Around 12 years old, belongs to the guy I used to work for. Not sure what he wants for it, but he paid $2500 for it new. I am not sure what kind of pump on this one, but I would guess a good one.. It runs well, but does need a new fitting as it shoots a stream of water out by a fitting onto the cart. The downside to this one, is it is the heaviest thing I can lift into a pick up by myself. A real back wrencher waiting to happen.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Dean, the best, most relaible machine as well as the one with the most production on a budget will be a used 13 hp Honda with a 4 gpm pump. The flow on the two machines you listed is too low for a pro (even if you don't PW every day). 

I'm not a fan of used machines because even if something has <100 hrs on it, you don't know how hard those hours were. Even something as simple as leaving a single drop of water in the pump and letting it freeze can cause expansion that will cause the pump to fail. That may not show up right away. Another destructive thing is, if you let a pressuure washer run without opening the gun every 30-60 seconds or so. Heat builds rapidly unless the pump is plumbed into a tank that will alow the unloader to circulate water and keep the pump cool. Pumps are sensitive and if you get one that has been ridden hard, you may not get the life from it you expect.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> Another destructive thing is, if you let a pressuure washer run without opening the gun every 30-60 seconds or so. Heat builds rapidly unless the pump is plumbed into a tank that will alow the unloader to circulate water and keep the pump cool.


Best to stay away from used! Check out you local Sherwin Williams dealer ... they are probably starving right now for pump sales ... The Job Pro with the 13hp honda is a nice machine for around $1000.00 ...you can probably deal a little this time of the year ....maybe get pro-shop pricing early ! If you have a good account with them they will usually let you break it out into multiple payments.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

*washer*

I guess I will have to look into new options. I really was hoping for a lighter weight option, especially since the washer has to be loaded into the truck by myself.

It looks like belt driven ones are not much heavier than direct drive, if the motor has to be 13 hp anyways. I will have to see what other options are out there.

The dewalt power washer, for a direct drive, looks decent. 3750 psi, 4.0 gpm and $1000


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Dean, your best bet is to get a couple of reels, 100 ft of contractor supply hose and 200 ft of high pressure line. Then it never has to leave your truck. Of course your budget will be out the window.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I guess I will have to look into new options. I really was hoping for a lighter weight option, especially since the washer has to be loaded into the truck by myself.
> 
> It looks like belt driven ones are not much heavier than direct drive, if the motor has to be 13 hp anyways. I will have to see what other options are out there.
> 
> The dewalt power washer, for a direct drive, looks decent. 3750 psi, 4.0 gpm and $1000


My experience with that machine is that it's garbage. I blew the pump last year when it was practically brand new. General pump and Honda motor bought at the depot and I don't think the quality is there. I'm keeping it as a backup and will by a professional machine this season.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

My old boss is letting his 3300 psi go for $100, with a money back guarantee, so for that, I am going to give it a try, even though it is older. It worked well for us for years.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

DeanV said:


> My old boss is letting his 3300 psi go for $100, with a money back guarantee, so for that, I am going to give it a try, even though it is older. It worked well for us for years.


No brainer!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Due your self a favor and buy 3/4 plus supply line ( Garden Hose) You got to feed the pump water one way or the other. Look at some flow charts and you will see what I mean.


----------

